# First pork in the smoker



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I did my first pork in the smoker this past weekend. It was a shoulder roast as I didn't have time to track down a butt. I figured it would put me close. It tasted pretty good. It stalled after about 10 hours in the smoker at 140* internal temp. I dropped it in the oven at 220* and got the temp up to 160 and pulled it. I let it peak and sit for about another half hour or so. I then shredded a majority of it and mixed in some sauce for some pulled pork. I sliced some really thin and it was close to tasting like ham. I had a generic rub I picked up at a store so it's not a recipe or brand so to speak. I was pretty happy with it. I can't wait I might be upgrading smokers this week.


----------



## Bassmad2 (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks great when we gonna have some LOL. I don't think you made enough to share


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

It was definitely a first run type thing. I wasn't sure how it would work or how much it would yield. Plan to do more soon. I'll have to get the new smoker seasoned right!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thats right Doug.Wash it down with soap and water, the spray cleaner is fine too, and rinse with water. This gets the manufacturing oils/grease off.Then you should coat the inside with a a coat of veg oil, or spray non stick, some guys even use bacon fat. Then warm it up per smoker specs. Let it run an hr or two, and then, add some smoke to it for the last hr or so. Depending on the type, the seasoning session is a good time to play with temps and see how the smoker responds.

When you finally add some meats to it, it will be a little less responsive, you will hafta get used to it a couple times to make sure of the adjustments.

Your shoulder looks pretty good.Next time try taking that pork to 190-200 before you take it off the heat, and then rest for 1-2 hrs. You'll be able to grab that bone, shake it a little, and the meat will really just fall right off of it!

Good luck with the new smoker,I bet you are excited. Make sure ya let us know about it when you have your next smoke.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I had read that they pork will "stall" but I didn't know if that was my issue. I assummed that 10 hours was enough. Granted it was cooked but not perhaps to the falling off the bone (close though.) Where do you get your butts? What do you do with them afterwards?

I'll be running jerky in the first couple runs of the new smoker. Maybe this weekend if I get time.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

what smoker did ya get. I get my Butts at Hardings, they come 2 to a pack and are about 7-8 lb average(15-16 lbs per pack). I usually will keep them around in the fridge already pulled/shredded for 3-4 days max, if there is any left, I vac pack it and freeze it in 1 lb packages.

As far as the jerky, I use top round. Cut the strips into 3/8 x 3/8 strips and I use the Hi Mountain cure/seasoning. Its very easy, and explained very well. I have only done a few batches in the big smoker, this is my last batch!










2 hrs in the smoker at 175-180, then 2 hrs in the oven with the door cracked open at 195-200. cooled for an hr on the counter then into a paper bag with papertowel around the groups of sticks. The pic was before they went into the fridge!

So What kind of smoker you buyin?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm looking to go with the masterbuilt electric. I know it's not hardcore but I have a brinkman charcoal converted to electric right now. I live in a subdivision and my wife would not let me have a nice big one like you have. The bradley's look sweet but they are considerably more. I have saved up my cabelas' bucks and I have a gift card so I think I'd be able to get the masterbuilt on sale at the end of the week and not be out of pocket much.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Masterbuilts are decent smokers, bradleys are a big step up in quality and efficiency,Cookshacks are about the best as far as affordable electric smokers,but they will run ya near $900-$1000.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Hah...you used cookshack and affordable in the same sentence....


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I just seen that, I will edit!:yikes:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Spanky said:


> Masterbuilts are decent smokers, bradleys are a big step up in quality and efficiency,Cookshacks are about the best as far as affordable electric smokers,but they will run ya near $900-$1000.


I gues I can't edit it, so what i meant to say was" cookshacks are the best as far as efficient electrical smokers.:help:


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

No worries. I think the masterbuilt will be an upgrade from my brinkman. No offense to it cause it produced alot of smoked goods. I got it originally from my Dad and he made jerky in it for years. I didn't need to worry about seasoning it. It will be nice to be able to access the racks without having to pull out the top rack and let all of the heat out.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Oh yeah, its gonna be a big step up for sure. Get a remote therm though. Don't trust the digital readout on the top. I have heard they can be off as much as 20 degrees from the actual heat where the meat/food goes.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I picked up a cheap one at meijer the other year. It used to work sweet but it's been goofy the last couple of times. I'm excited. Friday will be a long day!


----------

